# Palm olein oil



## Heidigouws (Jul 18, 2017)

Can one use Pure Palm Olein Oil for soap bars and liquid soaps? And if I have a recipe that calls for olive oil, can I substitute its measurements directly the same?


----------



## earlene (Jul 18, 2017)

Palmolein oil is in the lye calculators Soapcalc and in Soapee (and probably others as well), and has a different SAP value than OO, so no, you would not subsitute it one-one for Olive and have the recipe remain the same.

Always run your recipe through a lye calculator (Soapcalc, Soapee, MMS, or whatever one you use in your part of the world) especially the first time you use it and most importantly, whenever you make changes to a recipe.


----------



## Saponificarian (Jul 18, 2017)

Hello Heidi. Palm Olein is most similar to Palm oil. I use it in place of palm oil in my recipe because it is readily available here and I have not been able to tell the difference between the recipe that has one or the other.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jul 18, 2017)

Tallow, lard, palm and other fats can be separated fairly easily into "stearin" and "olein" by cooling the liquid fat slowly until some it solidifies. The solid parts -- the stearin -- are filtered out of the liquid parts -- the olein. 

Palm olein (or palmolein) will contain more oleic and linoleic acids. Palm stearin is higher in palmitic and stearic acids. So palm olein and palm stearin aren't quite the same as palm oil, but they are all close. I can see why Saponificarian uses palm and palm olein interchangeably. 

Earlene and Saponificarian have good advice on how to use the olein in soap.


----------



## MissE (Nov 17, 2017)

Saponificarian said:


> Hello Heidi. Palm Olein is most similar to Palm oil. I use it in place of palm oil in my recipe because it is readily available here and I have not been able to tell the difference between the recipe that has one or the other.




Hello Saponificarian, I've just fresh run out of palm oil from a botched batch but I have some palmolein on hand. I need to rework my recipe but I'm curious about palmolein causing DOS. In your experience, can I use it without worrying about DOS for up to six months?


----------



## Saponificarian (Nov 17, 2017)

Hello MissE. I have bars that are 10months old without any DOS and I am in a country with crazy humidity and hot weather. In fact, I don’t plan on buying anymore Palm oli once I finish this current jug. I have found out I much prefer palm Olein. I can use it in high percentage  and still get a very very hard Bar without the waxy feeling Palm oil gives. It makes a much smoother Bar that is a tad more conditioning than Palm and it is local to me. If you want a more even lush Bar use it 50/50 with Shea. Am sure you can tell I like Palm Olein.... :mrgreen:


----------



## MissE (Nov 17, 2017)

Saponificarian said:


> Hello MissE. I have bars that are 10months old without any DOS and I am in a country with crazy humidity and hot weather. In fact, I don’t plan on buying anymore Palm oli once I finish this current jug. I have found out I much prefer palm Olein. I can use it in high percentage  and still get a very very hard Bar without the waxy feeling Palm oil gives. It makes a much smoother Bar that is a tad more conditioning than Palm and it is local to me. If you want a more even lush Bar use it 50/50 with Shea. Am sure you can tell I like Palm Olein.... :mrgreen:



Hi! I just ran your 50/50 recipe through a lye calculator and it looks good! I am just wondering if it traces very quickly with such a high stearic acid profile? 

I sure can tell it is a favorite, and have you ever done palm olein at 80%?

Thanks


----------



## Saponificarian (Nov 17, 2017)

Between 70-80% and the rest PKO for a kitchen sink soap.

I am ridiculously hopeless when it comes to swirls and such and I am suspecting it’s because I love my hard oils. I have a plain Jane recipe that is 20 each of Palmolein, Shea, Canola, Sunflower and PKO with full Water that gives me time to play when I want to attempt dem swirls :mrgreen: Of Course, not using temperamental fragrance oil. That recipe makes a mighty fine soap too.


----------



## MissE (Nov 17, 2017)

Saponificarian said:


> Between 70-80% and the rest PKO for a kitchen sink soap.
> 
> I am ridiculously hopeless when it comes to swirls and such and I am suspecting it’s because I love my hard oils. I have a plain Jane recipe that is 20 each of Palmolein, Shea, Canola, Sunflower and PKO with full Water that gives me time to play when I want to attempt dem swirls :mrgreen: Of Course, not using temperamental fragrance oil. That recipe makes a mighty fine soap too.



Thanks for sharing!:bunny:


----------



## Saponificarian (Nov 17, 2017)

You are welcome.


----------

